# how to flash a mesmerize flashed to page plus.



## daqid (Mar 16, 2012)

my friend flashed his mesmerize from uscc to page plus and despite not getting 3g or mms, hes also getting the market "package error" and a few other problems with it freezing up. i told him that i would flash it for him but i'm not sure if i should choose a mesmerize rom or a facinate rom being that hes on page plus. hes still running stock froyo. page plus is on verizon towers right? i'm running a test build of jb on my mezzy but i was gonna flash m6 devil on his. would putting a verizon rom on his phone fix the 3g and mms issue?


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just use a fascinate Rom and modem.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daqid (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks man and sorry for taking so long to get back. i flash my messy all the time so just do the exact same thing? also will a rom like 
* [ROM]BAKED fascinatemtd blackbean-3 (9-7) be good or is there something more stable? is the modem included in the rom or will i have to odin a stock facinate rom and go from there? one last question, will flashing a facinate rom fix the 3g issue?*


----------



## daqid (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks man and sorry for taking so long to get back. i flash my messy all the time so just do the exact same thing? also will a rom like 
* [ROM]BAKED fascinatemtd blackbean-3 (9-7) be good or is there something more stable? is the modem included in the rom or will i have to odin a stock facinate rom and go from there? one last question, will flashing a facinate rom fix the 3g issue?*

Edit: sorry for the double post this site is giving me some trouble.


----------

